# Powdered Milk Replacer Expiration?



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have some goat milk replacer from Manapro that I bought last summer for a bottle baby. The bag wasn't finished, and has been stored in a bathroom cabinet, sealed, but not air tight. Is it ok to use it for the new kids? They are a few days old, but as I said in a thread last night, the doeling doesn't seem to be eating enough. I do have some colostrum from a past nanny goat that I had in the freezer that I defrosted last night, and had planned on trying to give her that this morning. Should I mix it with the powdered replacer, or can I even use that? I can get more, I just wanted to try to get her to feed this morning. Also, can I refreeze the colostrum? I hate to toss it if I can't use it or don't need it right now.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 22, 2017)

I would not refreeze the colostrum.  It will lose the consistency and I imagine most of the health benefits.
If the milk replacer has been kept dry, doesn't have any bugs, it should be fine.  We often keep it from year to year.  I would try a little of the colostrum first, and if she seems to need a little extra, mix it with some of the replacer.  I don't worry about the expiration dates if it is still dry, clean  and in good condition.  Sometimes a medicated milk replacer is a concern, but usually the medication will lose strength.  
Next time, stick the milk replacer in the freezer for added freshness, or, if you have a vacuum packer, do it in a vacuum bag so it has the air excluded and it will keep.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Mar 22, 2017)

Is this your first time transitioning from colostrum to milk replacer? I would switch to whole cow milk or goat's milk as they tend to handle it better than powdered replacement.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> I would not refreeze the colostrum.  It will lose the consistency and I imagine most of the health benefits.
> If the milk replacer has been kept dry, doesn't have any bugs, it should be fine.  We often keep it from year to year.  I would try a little of the colostrum first, and if she seems to need a little extra, mix it with some of the replacer.  I don't worry about the expiration dates if it is still dry, clean  and in good condition.  Sometimes a medicated milk replacer is a concern, but usually the medication will lose strength.
> Next time, stick the milk replacer in the freezer for added freshness, or, if you have a vacuum packer, do it in a vacuum bag so it has the air excluded and it will keep.



Thank you!!



Green Acres Farm said:


> Is this your first time transitioning from colostrum to milk replacer? I would switch to whole cow milk or goat's milk as they tend to handle it better than powdered replacement.



Well, she has been nursing from the momma goat, but I'm kinda concerned about they way Missy (the momma) has been knocking her away from her udder. Both twins seem to be doing well, I just don't want the doeling to become malnourished. We lost a doeling last summer to that, and I really want to do all I can to avoid that this year!  Cow's milk? Like from the store?? lol It just doesn't seem that it would have enough "umph" for them to grow on?


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

UPDATE: Just gave her a bottle and she sucked down like 6 oz!! She was hungry!! I gave her some colostrum I had in the freezer from another doe. I'll start giving her MannaPro goat milk replacer next time. Should I mix it with the colostrum, or just go straight to the replacer?


She does seem to need a little boost.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh and how often should I be feediing her? It's been a while and I have never started this early??


----------



## secuono (Mar 22, 2017)

I only use ManaPro, the Lamb replacer, since I've got sheep. 
I keep unopened bags in a room that is kept cold. Opened bags are tossed into the freezer until I need them again.
Too much milk per feeding will give them the runs, so watch out for that.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 23, 2017)

Many on here with goats have had bad or mixed results using the replacers... It seems the worst results stem from replacers that are soy based. Those who have experienced less than expected results have switched to just plain old whole milk (not 2% or skim) from the grocery store. Of course it will need to be warmed before feeding and you never want to feed a cold kid. Colostrum is really only of any benefit to the kid within the first 24 hours and best within 1 hour of birth, dropping in value rapidly after ~4 hours.

"The antibodies found in colostrum are absorbed whole by the kids and lambs through the lining of the stomach. However, the efficiency with which a newborn can absorb these antibodies declines within just one hour after birth. The ability to absorb antibodies drastically decreases after 12 hours and is essentially gone by 24 hours of age. Therefore, if a newborn doesn’t get colostrum within the first 24 hours of birth, its chances of survival are very slim."   http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/colostrum_is_the_key_to_raising_healthy_goat_kids_and_lambs

https://www.backyardherds.com/resources/so-you-bought-a-baby-goat-now-what.59/   It's for after buying but after birthing is the same thing. The bottle feeding amounts/times are geared toward standard sized goats so amounts should be reduced (by about 1/2?) for dwarfs/pygmies/minis. There is (of course) some dissension as to specific amounts etc, so use it as a guideline and what works best for you and your goats.


----------



## Jenn27 (Mar 23, 2017)

I've given milk replacer before without any issues, and I am also giving her some colostrum from another doe we had before. She's doing really well on the mixture. And I did see Missy feeding the buckling earlier...so I guess feeding two for her was/is overwhelming. She is caring for her otherwise. 

Thanks for your response!


----------

